# Wiper blades making noise



## Boostpatrol (Jul 30, 2013)

That seems to happen when they are used when dry? On another note, my wipers were missing the middle portion of the blade length so i bought another new set and the passenger side still misses. Ideas....


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Do you use rain-x? That usually makes my wipers skip.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

What quality blades are you Using?

Also, the very hard to find Bon-Ami powder applied to the windshield with a sponge and a little bit of water will polish the glass clean. Several decades ago there was even a TSB for it.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Try PIAA blades if you are in a warmer climate.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

clean the blades weakly with soapy water rag. keeps the surface cleaner on contact. think the wiper arm has a cap on it that pops off and tighten nut. thats most cars


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

I have found I have to use the OEM blades for the Cruze or I have issues. Especially with the "beam"blades. I recently waxed my windshield and that helped a lot. My own conclusion is they skip because the windshield is too clean and the wax almost acts as a lubricant.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Drove me nuts with my 2012. I ended up replacing the drivers side wiper arm and bending the arm slightly so the blade was perpendicular to the windshield.

I also clay barred the windshield and threw away my Rain-X wiper fluid. Between one of those, something seemed to work.


----------



## Cruzen Vegas (Aug 27, 2015)

love the oem blades. I even drill two holes in the new Ac Delco's to use the stock oem plastic airfoil back on the new one for the driver side...


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Tomko said:


> What quality blades are you Using?
> 
> Also, the very hard to find Bon-Ami powder applied to the windshield with a sponge and a little bit of water will polish the glass clean. Several decades ago there was even a TSB for it.


Do you by any chance have the text of TSB?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Blasirl said:


> Do you by any chance have the text of TSB?


Wiper and Washer Systems: All Technical Service Bulletins
Cleaning For Procedure Chattering Wiper BladesBulletin Number: 91-10-8
Reference Number: 031066
Publish Date: 11/90
Subject: CHATTERING WIPER BLADES OR BLADE WIPEABILITY (CLEANING PROCEDURE)
Models
Affected: 1982-1991 ALL MODELS
This bulletin cancels and replaces bulletin 87-10-4 issued 10/86. Please discard
bulletin 87-10-4.
Condition:
Chattering and poor wipeability comments may be due to the windshield glass and/or 
wiper blades becoming contaminated by insect residue, dirt, road grime, car wax etc.
Correction:
1. Clean the windshield glass with GM # 1050011 (Bon Ami) glass cleaner or
equivalent.
Important: The glass is clean when rinse water does not "bead-up", but
"sheets" across the entire glass surface. Multiple cleanings
may be required to remove all contaminants.
2. Clean the wiper blades by using a cloth that has been saturated with full
strength washer solution and wipe vigorously. Rinse the blades with water after
cleaning.


----------

